# Connor Crate-Cam



## MyBaileyGirl

Couldn't watch it but 1 second...Conner is sad 
I wish I could go walk him right now! lol


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I just tuned in. He is so cute, he's howling at the moment. 
He does seem to be having some separation anxiety? I see that he has a kong. Did you fill it? He might like a filled kong to keep him busy.


----------



## Celeigh

Poor thing is not a happy camper right now, is he? Fergus and Lily were a little worked up by his howling and scratching - they wanted to let him out and play with him!


----------



## ggdenny

It's breaking my heart to watch him. He has a filled kong in there, but seems to be choosing not to play with it. We've been giving him herbal stuff called Quiet Moments and plugged in a D.A.P., but nothing seems to be working.


----------



## BeauShel

Maybe if you put a sheet over the crate to make it like a little den, that will help. I wonder if he notices all the people staring at him and that is making him uncomfortable. Just kidding, I can wake up in a second when one of my furkids looks at me and staring.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

poor little guy! he may like a different type of crate better. our Layla hates the wire crate & still paces & whines in it. she prefers her soft crate (wouldn't recommend it for puppies though) but is also fine in her airline crate (hard molded). he may be more comfortable in a smaller, more enclosed crate...


----------



## indysmum

hes quiet now


----------



## indysmum

indysmum said:


> hes quiet now


 Uh Oh spoke too soon poor guy hes not happy at all


----------



## ggdenny

indysmum said:


> Uh Oh spoke too soon poor guy hes not happy at all


I know. It's making me so sad and helpless. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Florabora22

Flora is the same way as Connor, except she also soils her crate. I noticed you have the top portion of your divider open - yesterday night I woke up to discover that Flora had climbed the divider and jumped through that space into the other side of the crate.

I wonder why Dichi pups can be so much trouble. It concerns me.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

kdmarsh said:


> Flora is the same way as Connor, except she also soils her crate. I noticed you have the top portion of your divider open - yesterday night I woke up to discover that Flora had climbed the divider and jumped through that space into the other side of the crate.
> 
> I wonder why Dichi pups can be so much trouble. It concerns me.


lots of puppies have crate issues; they just left mom & siblings & are trapped in a box. how they were raised will have a lot to do with it. if the breeder was very attentive & they came from a busy environment; of course they would have a hard time being alone. it will get better over time.

if you decide to put a blanket over the crate, make sure it is one you don't like. I've yet to have a dog that hasn't pulled a sheet through, shred the fabric (who knows how much they eat), bend the crates, & loose teeth in the process...


----------



## Lucky's mom

Looks like he's sleeping........


----------



## Celeigh

What about a stuffed toy of some sort? Maybe it would feel like another puppy in there with him. Does he play with the Kong when you are home? He may just not be used to it. I can hear that you have a tv or radio on so that's good. The towel over the crate sounds like a good idea too. Did he get any exercise before you had to go to work? A little walk might tucker him out a bit.


----------



## Florabora22

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> lots of puppies have crate issues; they just left mom & siblings & are trapped in a box. how they were raised will have a lot to do with it. if the breeder was very attentive & they came from a busy environment; of course they would have a hard time being alone. it will get better over time.
> 
> if you decide to put a blanket over the crate, make sure it is one you don't like. I've yet to have a dog that hasn't pulled a sheet through, shred the fabric (who knows how much they eat), bend the crates, & loose teeth in the process...


That's good to hear; I guess I just had high expectations for this pup since she came from such a "great" breeder, and am so disappointed and saddened that she has so much trouble like this.

I have put a sheet over her crate to no avail. Right now, nothing works - sheet, toys (she soils her toys), soft bed (soils this too), ticking clock, radio, pheromones, treats hidden in her crate... nothing.

Oh well.


----------



## Bogey1455

why don't you put some chew toys in his crate? he just looks bored more than anything. Bogey has stuffed animal chew toys, kongs, chew rope, a blanket, etc. he loves his crate!

EDIT: sorry, just read your above post...


----------



## shortcake23

Wish I could see it.. can't from work 

That's a good idea to set up the webcam. For me it'd be useless since they block everything here at work...


----------



## Lucky's mom

OH...he got up. Think he's bored? Little puppy waking up from a nap with no energy outlet? He's laying back down......

This cam is very cool...its hard to watch when you pup is upset, but you can check to make sure he's safe.


----------



## tippykayak

Once they develop crate anxiety like this (I've been watching for a few minutes), the little improvements like blankets, kongs, etc. aren't going to help much. The dog has already formed strong negative associations, so the solution needs to be to work on the associations themselves, rather than making the crate nicer in small ways. Don't get me wrong, a blanket would almost certainly help, but I don't think it would solve the problem.

This may not be feasible in terms of your lifestyle, but I think you need to spend several days without crating him for long periods, instead playing in and around the crate with the open door, throwing treats in and letting him eat them and come out unhindered, the whole nine yards. You need to make the crate area a place of relaxation, food, and comfort before you start confining him again. Even once you start shutting the door again, you need to let him know he gets food and you don't go anywhere. You shut the door, and if he's quiet, you open it. If he whines, you stay there until he's quiet, then open it. He needs to learn that calm quiet opens the door.

Is it possible that the dog walker is opening it while he's whining? Like he hears the dog walker come in the house, starts to whine, and the dog walker walks right to the crate and opens it? That'll make the problem worse every time, since he's getting reinforced for his agitation.

This constant anxiety is different than when a young pup howls for an hour and then gives up. This anxiety is reinforcing itself, so it's not likely to go away without serious intervention.

Working crate associations and other separation anxiety methods, from the ground up, is your best chance at eliminating this behavior.

Yikes, I'm so sorry. I'm also sorry if my post seems too serious or dramatic. I just want to communicate how important I think it is for you to start from scratch with the crate before he makes these associations even more strongly.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

kdmarsh said:


> That's good to hear; I guess I just had high expectations for this pup since she came from such a "great" breeder, and am so disappointed and saddened that she has so much trouble like this.
> 
> I have put a sheet over her crate to no avail. Right now, nothing works - sheet, toys (she soils her toys), soft bed (soils this too), ticking clock, radio, pheromones, treats hidden in her crate... nothing.
> 
> Oh well.


we went through the same things with Layla. time will help, but what really made the difference was putting a blanket down in the crate & putting her under a small laundry basket inside (we were too cheap to buy a another crate, but an airline style crate that is only a little bit larger than her will work best.)

frozen kongs are good, they last a long time-but the won't play with them when they are this upset.

they like to be in small tight places that are private (think about it, does she stick her head in shoes? go under coffee tables & chairs for naps?)

good luck, it WILL get better!


----------



## tippykayak

PS - a tired puppy is always more likely to be calm and form positive associations, so more exercise is going to be key. Take him for long walks and interrupt his naps in the evening so he has little choice but to fall asleep. That'll help build a good association, as will feeding in the crate if he's not too agitated to eat. Exhaustion and food are magic for anxious dogs.


----------



## ggdenny

Tippykayak, your post is very much appreciated. You're right - we need to start from the ground up and work on making the crate a happy environment. Your help in this is a good thing for us.


----------



## Florabora22

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> we went through the same things with Layla. time will help, but what really made the difference was putting a blanket down in the crate & putting her under a small laundry basket inside (we were too cheap to buy a another crate, but an airline style crate that is only a little bit larger than her will work best.)
> 
> frozen kongs are good, they last a long time-but the won't play with them when they are this upset.
> 
> they like to be in small tight places that are private (think about it, does she stick her head in shoes? go under coffee tables & chairs for naps?)
> 
> good luck, it WILL get better!


She LOVES small tight places. I have no idea how to recreate that in a crate, but she just loves to wedge herself into the tiniest most uncomfortable looking places to go to sleep.

Yeah, I've tried kongs, she's not interested. As I told ggdenny, I'm having a behavioralist come in today to help us with this problem. 

I really hope it's something that can be remedied - I hate to think ggdenny and I will have to deal with this our whole lives.


----------



## Packleader

Great advise Tippykayak. As soon as I turned on the puppycam he was howling a little, then I was imediatly mauled by my 3 who seemed to have a worried look on their faces. They almost shut off my laptop before I could hit the mute button. So I am watching in silence. One of my crew did not do well in a wire crate so I switched him to an airline kennel. He can also get out of just about anything. He is a houdini dog. Keep an eye on that divider that he doesn't get his head stuck also.


----------



## Fidele

I just took a picture of Cedar, listening - concerned & wondering where that pup is he hears in my computer! Am hoping it shows up as my sig. pic.
Conner's a beautiful pup!


----------



## Packleader

Now this is something I do and I think Tippykayak mentioned it, is that I never let out one of my pups if they are scratching at the crate or barking. I make them be still and quiet before opening the door. Otherwise you are giving positive reinforcement to a negative action. Maybe practice this and pass it on to your dog walker. Like I just watched when he/she came he was up on the gate scratching and then she opened the door imediately and let him out. Making your pup believe if I do this than that means freedom!


----------



## Florabora22

Packleader said:


> Now this is something I do and I think Tippykayak mentioned it, is that I never let out one of my pups if they are scratching at the crate or barking. I make them be still and quiet before opening the door. Otherwise you are giving positive reinforcement to a negative action. Maybe practice this and pass it on to your dog walker. Like I just watched when he/she came he was up on the gate scratching and then she opened the door imediately and let him out. Making your pup believe if I do this than that means freedom!


I know this thread is about Connor, but from my experience it's pretty darn hard NOT to open the door when your dog is wallowing in their own feces. I'd love to wait until my pup stopped crying, but that would mean letting her pace about in her poo. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## ggdenny

Could someone please suggest a safe, nearly indestructible stuffed toy that we can put in Connor's crate.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Tuff toys (thats the brand) are pretty durable. I've bought them at Petsmart.


----------



## jwemt81

Ok, these puppy cams are seriously interfering with my work! LOL!


----------



## Merlins mom

Okay, after watching him try to go over the partition, I think I'd be removing it! That was scary!

Looks like he's calmed down now though....sucking on the kong. What a cutie!!!


----------



## telsmith1

Merlins mom said:


> Okay, after watching him try to go over the partition, I think I'd be removing it! That was scary!
> 
> Looks like he's calmed down now though....sucking on the kong. What a cutie!!!


Yeah, the divider needs to come out. It is an accident waiting to happen after watching him try to get over it.


----------



## ggdenny

Should I remove the partition or turn it upside down (or whatever) so that the space is on the bottom? We have it in because we were told making the space smaller would help him not pee or poop.


----------



## Fidele

ggdenny said:


> Could someone please suggest a safe, nearly indestructible stuffed toy that we can put in Connor's crate.


Google "Dr. Noy" - his stuffed toys are pretty indestructible - the stuffing is different than the fluff found in most stuffed toys & they have a velcro opening where you can remove &/or replace the squeeker. We've had several for 2-3 years now. Cedar destroys most woobies, but these have held up well. (I first found out about them 5 - 6 yrs. ago from Helen Redlus, who started the "Golden Retrievers in Cyberspace" forum). Dr. Noy toys come in several different sizes - I'd get either a Medium or Lg - the smalls are really tiny!

Thanks for sharing Conner's day - hope he gets happier soon!


----------



## Merlins mom

ggdenny said:


> Should I remove the partition or turn it upside down (or whatever) so that the space is on the bottom? We have it in because we were told making the space smaller would help him not pee or poop.


How long have you had Conner? Has he had accidents in the crate before? If not, you could try it w/o the divider to see if he does okay. Since you have someone coming to take him out, he may not have a problem with it.

I may be repeating what someone else has said, and if so my apologies, but make the crate a "good" place to be. Treats hidden inside, feed him in it, play with him in it, etc. 

I'm glad I didn't do a webcam when Merlin was a pup! It must be hard for you to watch!!! Though he'll wear himself out soon with all the digging! LOL!


----------



## laylasparents

I want to do this for my pup! As soon as I get my desktop set up I am doing it!


----------



## SoGolden

*No Divider*



ggdenny said:


> Should I remove the partition or turn it upside down (or whatever) so that the space is on the bottom? We have it in because we were told making the space smaller would help him not pee or poop.


I never used the partition with Harry. He never wet except the first night. He has gradually grown into the size of his crate. There are toys that are safe. Read some of the other threads for nondestructible toys etc.
I also have a sound machine that makes waves, or heartbeat, or tick tock sounds. I used the heartbeat on low the first few months. It sits on a counter near the crate but not within puppy's reach.

Thanks for sharing your day with Connor. He's a doll.


----------



## jwemt81

I do think that he needs a bit more room in there, as well as a blanket or some sort of padding for the bottom of the crate. We have a large plastic crate with no divider and Tucker has only wet the crate 2 or 3 times and that was back when he was really little when we first got him. We use a wool crate pad with a fleece blanket on top of it.


----------



## Merlins mom

I used to leave the tv or ipod on for Merlin.... and sometimes still leave the ipod playing even thought he's a big boy now. The sound machine is a great idea!


----------



## KRayl

SoGolden said:


> I never used the partition with Harry. He never wet except the first night. He has gradually grown into the size of his crate.


Same with us... I also tried to make it den-like. I draped a dark sheet over it (leaving one side completely open so she could see) and filled it with a large sheet and toys. We got her late summer, so she was probably about Connors age. It was mostly hot so I'd pull the curtains closed, to not let in much sunlight/heat and I'd turn the fan on low and point it right in her crate. Aside from keeping her cool, I think the noise helped sooth her and the darkness helped keep her calm. Since it's much cooler now and we don't keep the heat on upstairs, there are days when I leave the curtains open so it's not too dark/dreary. 

Every single time she went into her crate, we'd say, "C'mon! Let's go to bed!" and we'd throw a yummy treat in the back of the crate so she'd go in on her own. I found that laying beside the crate and just being with her helped associate it with quiet time and not something she needs to be fearful of. (We'd do this when we didn't have to be anywhere just so we could spend time with her and she got used to the idea of napping in the crate.) 

She always has a toy or two in there with her as well, but I don't think she bothers with them. They're there if she wants to, though. 

I think the key was to make it as den-like and cool as possible. Every dog is different but those are just some ideas for you and Connor.


----------



## SoGolden

I tried the sheet over the crate for a while. Then Harry started snacking on the sheet. He would pull it into the crate.

In the video it appears the crate divider may be installed incorrectly.... I think there should be space at top and bottom. Please recheck the install directions.


----------



## KRayl

(weird. it posted my response twice. please ignore.)


----------



## Sienna's Mom

We got peg board for Sienna's crate: We cut it down to size (to section it off) and used cable ties to attach it to the top/bottom/sides of the crate. It worked really well in that it was sorta solid (so more den like), but had holes throughout it to let air through.

Good luck!


----------



## ggdenny

SoGolden said:


> I tried the sheet over the crate for a while. Then Harry started snacking on the sheet. He would pull it into the crate.
> 
> In the video it appears the crate divider may be installed incorrectly.... I think there should be space at top and bottom. Please recheck the install directions.


I just got home and turned off the webcam. I turned the divider upside down so that it now hooks at the top leaving a little space, and a little space at the bottom. Thanks!!


----------



## ohdish!

ggdenny said:


> I just got home and turned off the webcam. I turned the divider upside down so that it now hooks at the top leaving a little space, and a little space at the bottom. Thanks!!


Is there supposed to be a space and if so what's the point of it? Is there anyway Connor could get hurt trying to crawl underneath? He is such an adorable pup and he seems like he is trying SO HARD to be happy in there. Maybe if you back up a little... he just needs some more time to become friends with it. You and he can do it! 

Knox's crate is about the same size, though not as high and maybe a little narrower. He does not have a divider but he does have a cotton rug and pillow. He goes in there fine now though it took some time.


----------



## mikejr

Gahh!!!!

I MISSED IT!!!

Been so busy at the office, no time for the GFR today.


----------



## ggdenny

mikejr said:


> Gahh!!!!
> 
> I MISSED IT!!!
> 
> Been so busy at the office, no time for the GFR today.


It'll be back on tomorrow morning. We're going to try Rescue Remedy and some new toys.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

ggdenny said:


> It'll be back on tomorrow morning. We're going to try Rescue Remedy and some new toys.


This may have already been mentioned but do you feed him his meals in there? As TK said, at first even with the door open? 

I watched the video for awhile this morning and I don't think he was that upset. A lot of whining, yes, and you need to get the divider secured, but I think you can work through it. Follow TK's advice, it was very good.

And remember, this does not make him a bad dog! It is just a curve in the road and you have to back up and try a new approach. Everything doesn't work for all dogs. I hesitate to say this, and believe me I'm just trying to be supportive but I think you'll drive yourself crazy with that webcam. 

He needs good hard exercise and then he needs to learn that his duty is to stay in that crate when you are gone! Good luck!


----------



## ggdenny

Abbydabbydo said:


> This may have already been mentioned but do you feed him his meals in there? As TK said, at first even with the door open?
> 
> I watched the video for awhile this morning and I don't think he was that upset. A lot of whining, yes, and you need to get the divider secured, but I think you can work through it. Follow TK's advice, it was very good.
> 
> And remember, this does not make him a bad dog! It is just a curve in the road and you have to back up and try a new approach. Everything doesn't work for all dogs. I hesitate to say this, and believe me I'm just trying to be supportive but I think you'll drive yourself crazy with that webcam.
> 
> He needs good hard exercise and then he needs to learn that his duty is to stay in that crate when you are gone! Good luck!


Marcy,

You're absolutely right, I will drive myself crazy with the cam and probably need to stop it after another day.

Yes, every meal Connor has ever had has been in his crate, always with the door open. We'll start playing with him in and around his crate and hopefully that will start to help. We don't think he's a bad dog at all - he just needs our help to get him over this hump.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## SoGolden

make sure you crate him for brief periods when you are in the house...


----------



## Fidele

I am, by no means, a puppy expert - but watching Conner made me think (the majority of the time) more of a child throwing a temper tantrum. Sort of like "I have a much better time being free, and I want OUT!!!) I really do think he'll settle down after a spell.

PS - below is Cedar - concerned as he listens to Conner earlier today


----------



## tippykayak

ggdenny said:


> Tippykayak, your post is very much appreciated. You're right - we need to start from the ground up and work on making the crate a happy environment. Your help in this is a good thing for us.


Thanks. I tend to give fairly extreme advice in these kinds of situations, and that approach may be overkill. He may just settle down, and all these great suggestions about using food for motivation or making it more den-like will certainly help and may just solve it.

But...I hesitate to take any risks at letting that crucial formative period pass, and working on making positive crate associations won't be a waste of time, whether it was truly necessary or not. And habits ingrained past 14 weeks get harder and harder to iron out as the dog gets older, so timely action often pays off in the long run.

And as far as waiting for quiet before opening the door, that extends not just to the door, but to anything the pup is trying to get, like the sight of you or the sound of your voice. If you're out of the room and he's crying, you don't go in, and you try to pretend you're not in the house. If you're in the room, you pretend he's not there while he's crying. A lot of puppy books say to yell at them or to strike the crate to scare them if they start up while you're there. I think it's tempting to do that, but probably wiser in the long term to religiously ignore undesirable behavior and reward the behavior you want.

Crate crying isn't really self-reinforcing, so ignoring usually works beautifully. Comforting voices are only good if the pup is doing what he should be (waiting quietly or relaxing).


----------



## Celeigh

ggdenny said:


> Could someone please suggest a safe, nearly indestructible stuffed toy that we can put in Connor's crate.


I've had wonderful luck with a brand called Go Dog Toys. Here is a link to a site that sells them, but you can find them elsewhere on the web as well. Mine have yet to destroy one and they LOVE to destroy stuffed toys. They are very soft too.

http://www.whitedogbone.com/godogtoys.html

P.S. - You are being good puppy parents and very good sports for taking in so much advice!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I don't know if this has been said before..... sorry if I'm repeating, but I'm on my way out to pick up my laundry and didn't want to forget. Have you considered using some sort of divider to give him a smaller space. It seems like he has sooooo much room in there to pace and feed his own anxiety. There are times it looks like he really wants to settle, and I wonder if being in a more "cozy" space would allow him to do that better. I'm no expert, just throwing out a suggestion. You have an adorable pup by the way.... and great idea with the camera!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Brady's mom

Poor little guy just tinkled. :-(

We have a crate about that size but when Brady was that age we kept part of the crate blocked with a divider. I have no idea if having a smaller area would help him calm down but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Maggies mom

I have a dog with separation anxiety. When we got her as a puppy she hated the metal crates. We got her a plastic one and she liked it a lot better. Our trainer told us it would make her feel more at ease since the plastic crate is like a den to them. I also would get a smaller crate. Ever since we went to plastic, she loves her crate.


----------



## Loboto-Me

He's napping now after a tantrum. Actually there was a divider in it yesterday and he tried to climb over it. I think this way is much safer. He's actually napping all stretched out so he's using the whole thing to his advantage.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

I just have to ask...how long is he in there for? I seriously got all teary eyed watching that puppy howl...he just looks so sad and lonely. If that were my puppy it would be self-inflicted tourture setting up that camera! I really hope you can work on the anxiety he has...


----------



## Abbydabbydo

He is napping now, the little sweetie! Progress!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

oh my god, now he is pacing, crying and bashing the walls...I can't bare to watch yet I can't seem to shut down the page, he is very distressed...Is there anyone at all that can possibly care for him when you are out during the day, at least until he gets a little bit older? I think any kind of toy or stuffed kong will not help pacify him as his anxiety and stress looks way beyond that.


----------



## Fidele

I watched him a good bit today - seemed better than yesterday. Maybe he's getting used to having some alone time.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

kdmarsh said:


> I'm having a behavioralist come in today to help us with this problem.
> 
> I really hope it's something that can be remedied - I hate to think ggdenny and I will have to deal with this our whole lives.


kdmarsh, I am glad you are going to work with a behaviorist. He or she can sort the issues out and observe both you and Flora. If you have not raised a puppy before (or in recent years), I imagine it can be overwhelming. 

As I have posted before, I have three wonderful young dogs - two of them are from the same breeder as your Flora. My youngest is 12 weeks and she is doing really well with the other two. She sleeps through the night with no accidents. She does piddle every once in a while - - - but I expect that to happen at least until she is 5 to 6 months old. 

I feel bad that this experience has been difficult so far - - - I wish I could be there to help you. What you describe is more common than you realize - - - but owners who are experienced with young pups know going in that there will be challenges. It is a lot of work. I changed my work schedule around, lowered my expectations for a perfectly clean house, and I am out there every morning working no matter what the weather at 7A with my three dogs. 

I once had a beautiful Schutzund bred German Shepherd dog that was severely aggressive towards other dogs and people - - - it was 20 years ago - - - we got him when he was 4 months old. He didn't make a police work program and the person who provided dogs for the program didn't have a home for him. We were so niave and didn't know what his life was like before us. Certainly the training methods and resources were not what we have today. He was wonderful with our family but a behaviorist warned that he would die for us. After three years of searching for answers and trying to re-habilitate him we made the very difficult decision to put him down. I always remember him and love him so in spite of all we went through. I will never get over sitting on the floor with my husband and holding him as our vet put him to sleep for us. We cried and cried and said our good byes. Our eyes still tear up when we look at his pictures and remember him.

I am grateful that our Golden Retriever breeder entrusted us with two of their dogs lives. If you have ever had a dog with severe issues you feel marked for life. You think what could I have done, why, why, why . . . . You feel so unworthy of another chance.

I have the utmost respect for our Golden breeder. I have seen first hand the work they do. I thanked them so much - - - I kissed the muzzle of the mom of our newest pup. That is the joy and gratitude I felt when we met each of our pups. I care for them every day with that attitude - - -remembering our Shepherd. 

Our two dogs who are from the same breeder as you have excellent temperments. They are such well balanced dogs. At first I thought I would not comment because it would call more attention to your discouraging statements - - - but I have to stick my neck out for our breeder because I don't think you realize it, but it could be hurtful to their reputation. 

After all we went through with our very first dog 20 years ago, I did everything I could to research breeds, know our breeder, and really think about my own limitations. Since that sad story ended 20 years ago, we have had a Collie who lived 13 wonderful years with us, a cat from a rescue organization who lived 10 years with us when we had the Collie, and now we have our three Goldens. We are so happy with our Goldens. 

I am sorry you are having these difficulties but I just know you will get through this rough spot. If you would like to call me, just send me a message and I would be happy to talk or help you - - we live close - - - we could even go for a walk with our pups.


----------



## Prov31

Marty's Mom said:


> Our two dogs who are from the same breeder as you have excellent temperments. They are such well balanced dogs. At first I thought I would not comment because it would call more attention to your discouraging statements - - - but I have to stick my neck out for them because I don't think you realize it, but it could be hurtful to their reputation.


Marty's Mom, thank you for the insightful post. I'm sorry that you still have pain over your GSD. I can relate to that, but a wonderful Golden does ease the pain! And kdmarsh, hang in there. A puppy is an incredible amount of work. You have been given a lot of good advice and I'm sure things will improve. 

Have you contacted the breeders yet? As another thankful owner of a Dichi dog, I know personally that they would want to help you with any concerns that you have. They are a resource for the life of the dog. Their reputation as wonderful breeders has been earned. 

Our wonderful girl, Annie is almost too perfect! We do want to get another golden (from the same breeder, of course), but we love Annie so much, it would be hard to imagine another dog so wonderful. But like Marty's Mom has proven, it is possible to love more than one

And finally, I do hope Connor is doing better! He is a beautiful dog and it looks like you are really working on his desire to be with you all the time.


----------



## BeauShel

Emma&Tilly said:


> oh my god, now he is pacing, crying and bashing the walls...I can't bare to watch yet I can't seem to shut down the page, he is very distressed...Is there anyone at all that can possibly care for him when you are out during the day, at least until he gets a little bit older? I think any kind of toy or stuffed kong will not help pacify him as his anxiety and stress looks way beyond that.


 
I know you are concerned. There is a dog sitter that comes in several times a day to walk and play with him.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

Prov31 said:


> Marty's Mom, thank you for the insightful post. I'm sorry that you still have pain over your GSD. I can relate to that, but a wonderful Golden does ease the pain! And kdmarsh, hang in there. A puppy is an incredible amount of work. You have been given a lot of good advice and I'm sure things will improve.
> 
> Have you contacted the breeders yet? As another thankful owner of a Dichi dog, I know personally that they would want to help you with any concerns that you have. They are a resource for the life of the dog. Their reputation as wonderful breeders has been earned.
> 
> Our wonderful girl, Annie is almost too perfect! We do want to get another golden (from the same breeder, of course), but we love Annie so much, it would be hard to imagine another dog so wonderful. But like Marty's Mom has proven, it is possible to love more than one
> 
> And finally, I do hope Connor is doing better! He is a beautiful dog and it looks like you are really working on his desire to be with you all the time.


Thank you for posting. I love Chris and Dick for all the work they do. They don't even know how we consider them and their dogs an extension of our family. Everything I say is heartfelt.


----------



## Prov31

Marty's Mom said:


> Thank you for posting. I love Chris and Dick for all the work they do. They don't even know how we consider them and their dogs an extension of our family. Everything I say is heartfelt.


We agree! They both have earned our respect and friendship. We are honored to have one of their dogs. We don't send out Christmas cards any more, but we do send lots of pictures to Dick and Chris--so they are like family too!


----------



## magiclover

Marty's Mom said:


> kdmarsh, I am glad you are going to work with a behaviorist. He or she can sort the issues out and observe both you and Flora. If you have not raised a puppy before (or in recent years), I imagine it can be overwhelming.
> 
> As I have posted before, I have three wonderful young dogs - two of them are from the same breeder as your Flora. My youngest is 12 weeks and she is doing really well with the other two. She sleeps through the night with no accidents. She does piddle every once in a while - - - but I expect that to happen at least until she is 5 to 6 months old.
> 
> I feel bad that this experience has been difficult so far - - - I wish I could be there to help you. What you describe is more common than you realize - - - but owners who are experienced with young pups know going in that there will be challenges. It is a lot of work. I changed my work schedule around, lowered my expectations for a perfectly clean house, and I am out there every morning working no matter what the weather at 7A with my three dogs.
> 
> I once had a beautiful Schutzund bred German Shepherd dog that was severely aggressive towards other dogs and people - - - it was 20 years ago - - - we got him when he was 4 months old. He didn't make a police work program and the person who provided dogs for the program didn't have a home for him. We were so niave and didn't know what his life was like before us. Certainly the training methods and resources were not what we have today. He was wonderful with our family but a behaviorist warned that he would die for us. After three years of searching for answers and trying to re-habilitate him we made the very difficult decision to put him down. I always remember him and love him so in spite of all we went through. I will never get over sitting on the floor with my husband and holding him as our vet put him to sleep for us. We cried and cried and said our good byes. Our eyes still tear up when we look at his pictures and remember him.
> 
> I am grateful that our Golden Retriever breeder entrusted us with two of their dogs lives. If you have ever had a dog with severe issues you feel marked for life. You think what could I have done, why, why, why . . . . You feel so unworthy of another chance.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for our Golden breeder. I have seen first hand the work they do. I thanked them so much - - - I kissed the muzzle of the mom of our newest pup. That is the joy and gratitude I felt when we met each of our pups. I care for them every day with that attitude - - -remembering our Shepherd.
> 
> Our two dogs who are from the same breeder as you have excellent temperments. They are such well balanced dogs. At first I thought I would not comment because it would call more attention to your discouraging statements - - - but I have to stick my neck out for our breeder because I don't think you realize it, but it could be hurtful to their reputation.
> 
> After all we went through with our very first dog 20 years ago, I did everything I could to research breeds, know our breeder, and really think about my own limitations. Since that sad story ended 20 years ago, we have had a Collie who lived 13 wonderful years with us, a cat from a rescue organization who lived 10 years with us when we had the Collie, and now we have our three Goldens. We are so happy with our Goldens.
> 
> I am sorry you are having these difficulties but I just know you will get through this rough spot. If you would like to call me, just send me a message and I would be happy to talk or help you - - we live close - - - we could even go for a walk with our pups.


 
I agree with you 100%. Having two dogs from the breeder I think I can also speak to their reputation. We got Magic at 8 months so we really did not have to deal with the puppy phase. Magic has always had some separation or anxiety issues. Instead of barking or whining in her crate she would just bust out and greet us at the door. :wave: She is also afraid of thunderstorms and loud power tools. When she gets upset she likes to shred things. We have the couches to prove it. Now Jasmine went through the same issues that have been described. She cried, howled, pooped and peed in her crate. This went on for 10 days until I decided to make adjustments and put her in a smaller crate near my bed at night and the anxiety just went away. She is now so happy to go in her crate because she knows a treat is coming. I do not give her a kong filled with treats and she is fine with that. I do believe that having Magic around near her did help her settle down better in the end.

I think so many of the issues that others have been experiencing are normal puppy behaviors. Goldens in particular love to be with their people and I suspect our puppies had alot of handling and love before they came to us. I know even I was set back for the first few weeks with Jasmine because it was so difficult to leave her when she was so distraught and I was so exhauted. It was like being a new mom again and trying to get your baby to adjust to sleeping through the night while carrying on with everyday life. I have to say also that I am so grateful also to be able to love my babies that came from Dichi Goldens. While they may have their normal Golden and puppy challenges they are two of the sweetest, gentlest, most well adjusted dogs I have ever known. I get compliments all the time from people about them and I have plenty of offers to take them off my hands at any time. Now that would never happen but it is sure nice to know that they are so well loved. I think that ggdenny and kdmarsh are two people with huge hearts who were well picked by Dichi to care for their precious Golden babies. It shows in their concern to post here and find outside help. I want them to know that they are not alone and we are here for them and support their on-going efforts to help their babies through puppyhood. Hang in there, it will get better!!!!


----------



## magiclover

Prov31 said:


> Marty's Mom, thank you for the insightful post. I'm sorry that you still have pain over your GSD. I can relate to that, but a wonderful Golden does ease the pain! And kdmarsh, hang in there. A puppy is an incredible amount of work. You have been given a lot of good advice and I'm sure things will improve.
> 
> Have you contacted the breeders yet? As another thankful owner of a Dichi dog, I know personally that they would want to help you with any concerns that you have. They are a resource for the life of the dog. Their reputation as wonderful breeders has been earned.
> 
> Our wonderful girl, Annie is almost too perfect! We do want to get another golden (from the same breeder, of course), but we love Annie so much, it would be hard to imagine another dog so wonderful. But like Marty's Mom has proven, it is possible to love more than one
> 
> And finally, I do hope Connor is doing better! He is a beautiful dog and it looks like you are really working on his desire to be with you all the time.


My Magic is perfect too but Jasmine is coming in a close second. Another puppy could do wonders for Annie.


----------



## Florabora22

Prov31 said:


> Marty's Mom, thank you for the insightful post. I'm sorry that you still have pain over your GSD. I can relate to that, but a wonderful Golden does ease the pain! And kdmarsh, hang in there. A puppy is an incredible amount of work. You have been given a lot of good advice and I'm sure things will improve.
> 
> Have you contacted the breeders yet? As another thankful owner of a Dichi dog, I know personally that they would want to help you with any concerns that you have. They are a resource for the life of the dog. Their reputation as wonderful breeders has been earned.
> 
> Our wonderful girl, Annie is almost too perfect! We do want to get another golden (from the same breeder, of course), but we love Annie so much, it would be hard to imagine another dog so wonderful. But like Marty's Mom has proven, it is possible to love more than one
> 
> And finally, I do hope Connor is doing better! He is a beautiful dog and it looks like you are really working on his desire to be with you all the time.


I contacted the breeders, and frankly their response was... pretty brief and pretty unhelpful. I said I'd keep them updated but I haven't heard hide nor hair from them since. I thought breeders were supposed to contact you a little after getting a pup to see how things were going, but I guess they're busy.

Marty's Mom, I understand your need to defend them. I do think they're good breeders, I guess I've just been less than impressed with them since I've gotten the pup. They told me that Flora's behavior was "just stress", and I should let her out more to go to the bathroom and ignore her when she's in her crate. I know they don't know the whole problem so I can't expect them to give me wonderful advice, but I thought maybe they'd be a little more insightful.

Oh well. Otherwise, Flora is a great dog. She's smart and frisky, and a real lovebug. And she was SO good in the vet's yesterday. When she got her first shot, she didn't even flinch. She's very, very tolerant of scary things (well, except for her crate. ) I hope things can work out for us.

And I do want to edit this post saying that Flora is making good progress. We've stopped crating her at night and instead put her in the bathroom, and she sleeps pretty well (whines to wake me up about 2-3 times to go potty), and her bathroom behavior has gotten a LOT more normal. She only has about 1 accident in the house a day and it's always our fault, and her personality is SO different now that we don't put her in the crate. We're working on the crate thing with her, and we're also going to start working on leaving her alone, since we haven't gotten around to doing that.

Flora is a good dog. I guess I was just taken aback that dogs from such a great stock could have issues like this, but Marty's Mom- you're right. It probably is normal puppy behavior, and I was just expecting too much from Flora. I promise you that I am going to work very hard with Flora, and I think she will grow up to be a very well rounded dog. Sorry if I offended you or anything, it's just my frustration getting the better of me.


----------



## ggdenny

Connor is back up on crate-cam today - day 3. For the past two days we've been following a lot of the advice given here, especially from tippykayak. We've been playing with him in his crate, making the crate a happy place and trying a variety of new toys. He has and seems to love a new Buster Cube filled with his kibble. We went for a good walk before I left and he also has some Rescue Remedy and melatonin in his system to see if it makes a difference.

Thanks everyone for your advice and support! I think we can get through this.


----------



## tippykayak

Well, he seems totally zonked right now. That's a good sign.


----------



## fostermom

It's not working really well for me, I have to keep reloading it to see if he has moved. But it does seem like he settled down pretty quickly.


----------



## cmichele

Aww I could watch him all day.


----------



## Loboto-Me

He's still whinning, BUT it's sooo much better than yesterday. Seems to be improving by the day. And hey I swear it looks like he's grown inches since yesterday too lol.


----------



## Fidele

Loboto-Me said:


> And hey I swear it looks like he's grown inches since yesterday too lol.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## SoGolden

just looked in on an empty crate.:--hmpf: no Connor fix today....


----------



## Thor0918

SoGolden said:


> just looked in on an empty crate.:--hmpf: no Connor fix today....


 He was there someone let him out


----------



## Fidele

Conner-cam, day 3 - I think he's adjusting. Only a couple of little whines in about 10 min. - YEA!!


----------



## Loboto-Me

At one point he was playing "Guard Dog". He heard something out there and started to growl and bark at it. It lasted at least 5 minutes... was cute and funny. He still doesn't like being confined but like fidele said, he's adjusting to it much more now.


----------



## ggdenny

I moved the crate to the area between our dining room and living for one simple reason: he can watch the television. Every since he came home at 7 weeks we've noticed that he LOVES watching TV. So, today I thought it might be another way to help him adjust and feel okay about his crate.


----------



## Loboto-Me

Well it seems to have worked wonders because he seems alot better than the other days. I'm sure it's him starting to realize that he has no choice, and then those voices seem to be keeping his loneliness at bay a bit. So he must have been barking at something on TV earlier... it was cute. I've been watching him all morning. 
He'll protest his confinement for a bit, then start whinning and scratching and after that he lays down and naps or thinks. He's not in a frenzy about it like the other days.


----------



## ggdenny

Thanks for watching and commenting on his progress. I haven't been able to watch 'cause it makes me to anxious/sad.


----------



## tippykayak

Passed out again! Is it possible that moving him to the other room also limited his ability to look out that glorious glass door? Maybe he was seeing movement out there that was agitating.

Also, moving it would weaken some of his previous associations. We might think that being in a crate is the same wherever you are, but for him, all the aspects of his experience are part of the association, so if you change the lighting, the acoustics, etc., it's a fairly different thing.

Congrats on the success. Seems like it's moving pretty quick, so don't give up!


----------



## Fidele

I think he is MUCH better today - maybe it's the location, maybe it's just getting used to the crate - whatever, he's better!


----------



## KatzNK9

He's been sprung! Woohooo! Free at last!


----------



## Celeigh

He's happily sacked out right now. So sweet!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

This is my first time watching Connor-cam. He is asleep. ssshhhh


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Awww, I saw him zonked out and then he heard you come home and perked right up. He sat there looking around, but waited patiently and that tail started going when your arm (lol) appeared!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Loved the tail thumping welcome!

Bye Connor.


----------



## Brady's mom

Connor is the sweetest little angel. I'm getting a good puppy fix watching him. Makes us want to get a Bradycam, but he would sleep the whole time and everyone would be bored!


----------



## New Golden Mom

I love watching Connor--he is such a beautiful boy. I'm glad he's doing so much better.


----------



## ggdenny

Connor is back up on crate-cam. So far, he's doing much better, but still does some pacing, whining and crying. Today he gets to watch Animal Planet in hi-def.


----------



## Mrs_B

He's doing great. Justing laying down being calm.


----------



## SoGolden

I know he howls and sometimes throws a fit; however, when you consider the alternative... A pup his age could get into some real mischief around the house. He is safe in there and he will adjust. Just give it time.


----------



## shortcake23

I was finally able to watch this (I'm at home today). Connor is so cute. He looks bored, that's what I thought when I watched it. 
Also, like other members have said, to put a blanket over the crate might be a good idea and make it more den-like. We have a blankie over Mia's crate and only the front is exposed. 

When I was watching the video, Connor started whining and barking and Mia started looking all over the house to see where that puppy was. She was even whining herself while searching! LOL!

Hope things get better


----------



## Fidele

He looks like he's MUCH better today - GOOD BOY, CONNER!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Conner has been busted out but your phone is ringing!!

Edit - He is back and following the dog walker around the house! He clearly adores her. He went into his crate quite happily and is now eating something yummy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

He is totally happy and chewing on his toy now, what we all hope for when our dogs are crated. Good boy Connor! You have come a long way!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I'm watching Conner...he was missing when I started watching, but was returned and was not a happy boy! Hooowwling n throwing himself around the crate to see if there was a magic button that would let him out, but no...then down for a 3 second nap then the hoowwling again...I was reading through all the suggestions with Connor on another tab so i could switch back n forth...when there was no sound...I'd hurry back to see what was up!

What a Cute little guy! He is chewing on the orange toy right now...

Boy-Za-Boy-Za...when he started hoowwling Tailer went Nuts!! Mom...What is That Noise! Who Is Dat? I wanna Help Him, K?

Good Luck!


----------



## ggdenny

His orange toy is filled with banana baby food, plain yogurt and pieces of his kibble, then frozen solid. Will he ever stop howling and being unhappy?!


----------



## Maggies mom

Have you thought about using a different crate... a plastic one and covering it? Or do you know someone who is home all day? Andy Farmer adopted Beamer from our rescue and she works full time. She use to bring Beamer over 3 days a week and while he was here and I had somewhere to go he went in a crate and was fine.,


----------



## ggdenny

It's been suggested, but wouldn't he ultimately feel even more confined?


----------



## Maggies mom

ggdenny said:


> It's been suggested, but wouldn't he ultimately feel even more confined?


I posted earlier in a this thread that I have a dog that has the same as your dog and she HATED the metal crates and loves her plastic one, it makes them feel like its more like a den. when I go to leave I say kennel up and she goes right in her crate. I have found with the 50 plus pups I have foster they have done better in the plastic ones. Dont get me wrong I have had some that cried for a week because they didnt like it but after that they were over it


----------



## ggdenny

Maggies mom said:


> I posted earlier in a this thread that I have a dog that has the same as your dog and she HATED the metal crates and loves her plastic one, it makes them feel like its more like a den. when I go to leave I say kennel up and she goes right in her crate.


Can you post a picture or link of what kind of crate you're talking about? Size, dimensions, etc...?


----------



## Maggies mom

I always put my foster pups in the Mediums measures 28"L x 20 1/2"W x 21 1/2"H This one is at petedge, you can get them at petco etc


----------



## AndyFarmer

Beams liked his plastic crate and actually Libby goes in there occassionally (probably to get away from 'the boys') and Hudson is in a plastic one during the day now too. Its like their den.


----------



## ggdenny

Wow, that seems so small and closed.


----------



## mylissyk

I getting very concerned that Conner will be able to pull the crate apart, attempt to squeeze out between the panels and get stuck. Dogs have died that way. 

I think the plastic crate might be safer given how much he hates being in there.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I was thin king of that kinda crate, but just putting in the bottom half with a blankie for a snuggle spot...

I'm not a crate person, Tailer goes with me everywhere n stays in the car when he can't be inside with me...it is rarer that I am inside...I work outside all the time. 

I am addicted to the Connor-Cam...


----------



## Fidele

ggdenny said:


> Will he ever stop howling and being unhappy?!


He seems LOTS better to me today.
And remember, it's Monday - bet he spent more time with you for the last 2 days & less time in the crate. I think (IMHO) he's improving & thank you so much for allowing me to check in on your delightful pup from time to time!


----------



## SoGolden

OMG Connor has separation anxiety! I was watching when someone just came home and went directly to the crate and let him out. It would help your situation if you would come in and walk around a couple of minutes before you acknowledge him. Try checking your voicemail or running water in the bathroom. You don't want him to associate being in crate with you being out of the house.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I just saw you come home too. I bet He had to Pee!! I'd have a hard time walking around for a few minutes too, but it does make a lot of sense. Good Luck, I did enjoy the Connor-Cam Show!  Give him a good scritch from me and an ear nibble from Tailer Connor's newest fans!


----------



## SoGolden

I really do enjoy the Connor Cam too! He is such a sweet doggie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I've yet to see the pupper, but if he's not happy, I probably shouldn't watch. Shadow liked the plastic crate. Tucker hates crates. He goes nuts in a crate.

I'm sure it's been suggested way back in the thread, but is there something in the crate with your scent on it? Something safe that is.


----------



## ggdenny

SoGolden said:


> OMG Connor has separation anxiety! I was watching when someone just came home and went directly to the crate and let him out. It would help your situation if you would come in and walk around a couple of minutes before you acknowledge him. Try checking your voicemail or running water in the bathroom. You don't want him to associate being in crate with you being out of the house.


You're right, I put down the groceries and my backpack and let him out. I smelled pee, so I wanted to get him outside ASAP and then clean the crate pan. I'm at wits end about this. Maybe he wasn't so content because it was Monday, but I think he's peeing in his crate as a stress reaction - after all he can hold his pee all night long.

God, I really want him to get better. Tomorrow I'll cover the top of the crate, hopefully with something he can't pull inside. Any suggestions?


----------



## SoGolden

ggdenny said:


> You're right, I put down the groceries and my backpack and let him out. I smelled pee, so I wanted to get him outside ASAP and then clean the crate pan. I'm at wits end about this. Maybe he wasn't so content because it was Monday, but I think he's peeing in his crate as a stress reaction - after all he can hold his pee all night long.
> 
> God, I really want him to get better. Tomorrow I'll cover the top of the crate, hopefully with something he can't pull inside. Any suggestions?


Harry ate the sheet when I tried to cover his crate... 

I know you wanted to get him outside fast, but the bigger concern is the separation anxiety... The pee waited that long--ten minutes more won't hurt him. (honest) He hears you come home and he has learned that there is instant gratification coming. He may have had excited pee right then... 

He really needs to stop associating crate with being alone. I recommend you put him in there while you cook or something nearby for a few minutes--with door latched. Ignore his cries. Catch him being quiet and let him out very matter of factly. No celebration getting out of crate; no tears going in. It's just a fact of life. Doesn't mean you are leaving the house. 
Good luck. Keep us posted.:wavey:


----------



## Maggies mom

ggdenny said:


> Wow, that seems so small and closed.


Its suppose to be closed so they feel secure and safe. That size crate in the picture will hold a 40 to 50 pound dog. Please be careful putting something over the wire crate, we had a rescue dog pull the towel through the crate and ate part of it and got very sick and had to have surgery to remove the towel.


----------



## ggdenny

I was thinking about buying a firm rug/mat that doesn't flex, so that he can't pull it inside. Wonder if that would work?

SoGolden, I think you're right about the excited pee, because he wasn't soaked in it as he would be if he laid down in it for a while.


----------



## SoGolden

I would be careful about putting anything on or around the crate when you are not home. I don't think it's the answer to his issues... Harry was able to chew the chair rail while in crate! I had to pull it farther from the wall. I really think you might want to work on happy crate experiences while you are home. Avoid "getting out of crate parties" and/or "getting into crate sadness". He will know your vibes...


----------



## Maggies mom

3 out of 4 are in the extra lg Vari kennels and here is its size.X-Large measures 40"L x 27"W x 30"H.... They weight between 63-65 pounds and the 4th one is in the XXL and hes 85 pounds but VERY long legged and needs that size for the length.


----------



## ggdenny

SoGolden, do you think it would be helpful if we crate Connor ever night while we eat dinner? The dining room table is literally 3 feet from his crate. He could play with his cube while we eat.


----------



## Maggies mom

Have you tried feeding him in his crate while your eating? Since you said the DR is 3 feet away


----------



## ggdenny

Maggies mom said:


> Have you tried feeding him in his crate while your eating? Since you said the DR is 3 feet away


He gets all of his meals in his crate, but the dinner timing almost always works out that it's before we eat. Plus, he always goes for a nice walk and bathroom trip around the block after he eats.


----------



## Fidele

My son's lab, several years ago, scooted his crate (by lunging, I guess) over a foot across the floor & then proceeded to chew up a branch of the (artificial) Christmas tree. Also chewed up towels put over his crate. If you're wanting to try covering Conner's crate, maybe a card table, if it will fit over the crate, would help keep towels or whatever from being close enough to pull into the crate.


----------



## SoGolden

Just random times in crate while you are home. Don't be predictable. Don't be a slave to the schedule. He can eat 10 minutes later without harm.... Also, sometimes feed in other locations, using other type dishes. Variety, variety. Makes for a better adjusted pup. Separation anxiety has a lot to do with your dog recognizing a sequence of events that lead up to his being left alone. It's a lot like riding in the car. If he only goes in the car to the vet and the end result is shots, he is going to hate getting into the car (and going to the vet). It's good to make a few happy visits to the car just to give him a treat and let him associate positives with being in there. I know you really care about him. Relax, he will be fine. Just needs some fine-tuning on the crate issue. He is a beautiful pup. Where is he from?


----------



## ggdenny

He comes from Dichi Goldens in Portage, Wisconsin. We love him so much and I really want to help him feel comfortable, safe and content when we're not home. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Florabora22

Sorry to see that Connor is still struggling with the crate. I watch this thread pretty much daily in hopes that Connor will one day get better - I worry so much that Flora will end up just like him. I too have been considering a plastic crate b/c people say that some dogs like them better, but gosh are they expensive, and it would suck if she hated that one just as much.

Good luck with Connor; it really sucks that some dogs just have a natural aversion to their crate.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I haven't had a chance yet to read this all the way through, but have you tried taking him for a ride in the car in a crate?


----------



## ggdenny

kdmarsh said:


> Sorry to see that Connor is still struggling with the crate. I watch this thread pretty much daily in hopes that Connor will one day get better - I worry so much that Flora will end up just like him. I too have been considering a plastic crate b/c people say that some dogs like them better, but gosh are they expensive, and it would suck if she hated that one just as much.
> 
> Good luck with Connor; it really sucks that some dogs just have a natural aversion to their crate.


I'm thinking about buying a plastic crate from a store that has an amenable return policy in case Connor shows the same disdain for plastic.



Jazz & Jules said:


> I haven't had a chance yet to read this all the way through, but have you tried taking him for a ride in the car in a crate?


No, we haven't tried that approach. In fact, it's a new one on me. Have you or anyone you know tried this with any success? Why would it help??


----------



## Jazz & Jules

If he likes car rides, perhaps it would help acclimate him to the crate a bit more.


----------



## shortcake23

Jazz & Jules said:


> If he likes car rides, perhaps it would help acclimate him to the crate a bit more.


I think that might be a good idea. I know that we had Mia in a smaller crate in the Jeep for a while and she did well. 

Now she's too big for the smaller crate, and the big crate doesn't fit in the Jeep, so she has this seat-belt thingy that she wears and it attaches to the seat-belt in the Jeep. She looks so cute in it!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

The pee happened before 4:40 your time, from the clock on the wall. I was busy from about 4:00 till then and it was there when I came back...He ran around in circles and scratched the cage for a few minutes, then took a nap till about 5 minutes before you got home. He sleeps like a Frog Dog! Nice Hip action!

Can you get your Walker to come more often? Maybe for a few weeks, then cut back to the schedule you have now. It may help.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

kdmarsh said:


> . I too have been considering a plastic crate b/c people say that some dogs like them better, but gosh are they expensive, and it would suck if she hated that one just as much.





ggdenny said:


> I'm thinking about buying a plastic crate from a store that has an amenable return policy in case Connor shows the same disdain for plastic.


our first one came from www.petsmart.com they are SO much cheaper than in the store. we have 2 kennel cab, 36 inch airline crates. (the second we won for $1 at a show raffle) I think we paid around $50 for the first.

Remington crates can be found on lots of hunting sites, they are the cheapest around, but still good quality.

you'll be surprised where you can find them, in our area we've seen crates at Harbor Freight (tool store) & Big Lots (discount store)


----------



## SoGolden

I use a Remington in the car for Harry. It came from PetsMart.com. Wire crate in the house. He accepts either readily.


----------



## Maggies mom

You can look at it this way if he doesnt like the plastic crate any better than the wire, if you keep him in the plastic, he has a less chance of getting hurt in it. With our rescue dogs, they all use plastic and the only time we us wire is if they have had surgery. We actually had a rescue pull the front panel down and tried to get out and got his head stuck and almost died. I do know a friends dog got there leg stuck and ended up breaking it.


----------



## Celeigh

I'm just brainstorming here, but how much time does he spend in the crate when you are home besides meals? Maybe he needs to spend quiet time in there when you are just sitting around watching tv, etc. Does he sleep in there at night? If not, he should.


----------



## LilysMom

He looks peaceful! He is napping.


----------



## Blaireli

Yay for mid-morning naps! I'm so jealous of Connor right now, haha.


----------



## Florabora22

Maggies mom said:


> You can look at it this way if he doesnt like the plastic crate any better than the wire, if you keep him in the plastic, he has a less chance of getting hurt in it. With our rescue dogs, they all use plastic and the only time we us wire is if they have had surgery. We actually had a rescue pull the front panel down and tried to get out and got his head stuck and almost died. I do know a friends dog got there leg stuck and ended up breaking it.


That's kind of how I've been thinking about it. I figure I'll find a plastic crate somewhere, but make sure that I can always return it if it doesn't work out, although they do definitely seem safer than the wire ones. I hate dropping another $100.00 on a crate when she'll most likely have the same distaste for it, but I'm getting desperate. This crate training business is exhausting. :no: Connor and Flora are both **** lucky that they have owners like us.


----------



## Maggies mom

kdmarsh said:


> That's kind of how I've been thinking about it. I figure I'll find a plastic crate somewhere, but make sure that I can always return it if it doesn't work out, although they do definitely seem safer than the wire ones. I hate dropping another $100.00 on a crate when she'll most likely have the same distaste for it, but I'm getting desperate. This crate training business is exhausting. :no: Connor and Flora are both **** lucky that they have owners like us.


Maybe look on Craigslist and see if you can buy a used one. I have had a few fosters who didnt like crates period, but I dont give in and they have learned to be ok with it.


----------



## ohdish!

I wish I could send you some of the good luck we've had with our Knox, concerning his crate. Though I checked in on Connor today and he was playing with his orange toy.... whatever was in there, he couldn't have been more calm and content!


----------



## Florabora22

Maggies mom said:


> Maybe look on Craigslist and see if you can buy a used one. I have had a few fosters who didnt like crates period, but I dont give in and they have learned to be ok with it.


That makes me feel better. I have been working every single day with Flora on her crate, and can now leave her in her crate for about 10 minutes while she peacefully works on a kong. The training I'm doing says I'm always supposed to remove the kong from her crate before she finishes and let her out, so she somehow begins to associate my presence with the removal of her treat. I don't know if she sees me that way yet, though. :

However, I worry about what will happen when the kong runs out! The trainer working with us says Flora will eventually just be like, 'Oh darn, no more kong!' and take a nap, but I'm nervous she'll choose to freak out instead.

Good to know that hard work has paid off for you - I hope it does for me as well!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Just checked on Connor. He was resting and doing just a little bit of whining. But he's much calmer than when I checked a few days ago.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Finally got to see... and he's not there - empty crate and a beautifuly sparkly clean floor - dang your house is pristine! 
I guess he's out with the dog walker.

Edit - Oooh I just got a glimpse of him - sounds like the dog walker is bouncing kibbles to him one at a time! hehe!


----------



## Fidele

Thanks for my "Conner fix" for the day! I wish you could have recorded the first day's Conner Crate Cam - I think you'd be amazed at how much progress he's really made! 

I never crate-trained any of my pups - Cedar was already grown when he adopted us & the other 2 were pups so long ago, I'm not sure I'd even heard of crate-training. But I wish I had crate-trained my last girl! She would have an absolute FIT in a crate at the vet's - and being tolerant of the crate while she was having chemo treatments for lymphoma would have made life a lot easier for her! So, hang in there! You really are making progress (and so is Conner!)


----------



## Debles

He's sleeping every time I look in. : )


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I watched him from 4:50 till 5:32 (I had to pee...) I missed your arrival tonight...did you wait a few minutes before letting Connor out?

While I watched, he paced, whined, slept, chewed & nosed his toys around the crate. I think I did see him pee, down by the TV end of the crate...but I'm not really sure. He stands so proud, then becomes a climbing monkey! He was much calmer today than just after the walker had left him yesterday!

Thanks for letting me watch your Baby Connor!


----------



## ggdenny

I came home, put up the groceries and then let him out. I also completely ignored his whining and jumping on my leg for several minutes while I took him out to pee and get the mail. I didn't speak to or pet him until we were back inside. His reaction to being ignored was interesting: he still followed me around, but the whimpering stopped and he calmed down slightly.

Luckily, he did not pee in the crate today. Cleaning the crate and Connor is getting old. :doh:


----------



## SoGolden

ggdenny said:


> I came home, put up the groceries and then let him out. I also completely ignored his whining and jumping on my leg for several minutes while I took him out to pee and get the mail. I didn't speak to or pet him until we were back inside. His reaction to being ignored was interesting: he still followed me around, but the whimpering stopped and he calmed down slightly.
> 
> Luckily, he did not pee in the crate today. Cleaning the crate and Connor is getting old. :doh:


sounds like some success!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Ahh glad I brought you some luck.. (snickers...) :

Will have to peek in again tomorrow - he looks like such a sweet pup!


----------



## Tatnall

just sleeping like a little angel right now.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

somebody is dreaming, I love the twitchy puppy feet!


----------



## MillysMom

ZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZ! I wish I could be napping like Connor right now. He looks like a little angel. Yesterday when I checked in he was not a happy camper... lots of whimpering and pacing.


----------



## tippykayak

He's out like a light. I'm glad things are getting better. 

Are you still having a peeing problem? It's probably worth cutting down on his space, so he doesn't lose his inhibition to pee on his bedding. Having less space might make it feel more den-like and calming to boot. I see from the thread that he's still pacing and whining sometimes. I know a blanket would interfere with the Crate-Cam, but making his space darker and more closed feeling would be more comforting to him.

Still, isn't it nice to make progress?


----------



## ggdenny

Tippykayak: we had a divider in the crate and he still peed. Plus, some people expressed serious concern that the small spaces above and below the divider poses a safety risk. I really would like to cover his crate somehow, but I'm concerned he'll pull it into the crate and eat it. The same holds true for bedding. Any suggestions?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

he is making improvements. he is pacing & crying, but will pause to lay down or sit a minute (listening for someone to come save him). it isn't the constant cries of his first few days.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold

Does anyone know the name of that orange toy

i was just watching him and he is ticked off


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Awww - he's yodelling right now. :


----------



## ggdenny

LuckOfTheGold said:


> Does anyone know the name of that orange toy


It's a durable toy made by West Paw called Tux. I put plain yogurt and banana baby food with his kibble in the center, freeze it and he seems to love it.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold

oh wow that is cool

do you have a link

heck maybe i can google it


----------



## Jackson'sMom

He's quiet now, with his back to the camera. Looks as if he's chewing on something.


----------



## Blaireli

There were a few minutes of pacing and pawing at the kennel trying to get out. Have you tried leaving a television or a radio on for him?


----------



## Tanyac

Blaireli said:


> There were a few minutes of pacing and pawing at the kennel trying to get out. Have you tried leaving a television or a radio on for him?


That's so funny, I was thinking the exact same thing. I always leave the radio on for my two when I have to leave them, the human voices and music make them feel they aren't alone. Just a thought.

I'm sure you have been asked this before, but how long every day is he in the crate?


----------



## ggdenny

Blaireli said:


> There were a few minutes of pacing and pawing at the kennel trying to get out. Have you tried leaving a television or a radio on for him?





tanyac said:


> That's so funny, I was thinking the exact same thing. I always leave the radio on for my two when I have to leave them, the human voices and music make them feel they aren't alone. Just a thought.
> 
> I'm sure you have been asked this before, but how long every day is he in the crate?


The television is on and tuned to Animal Planet. We've noticed ever since we got him that he loves watching TV.

He is in the crate 3 hours in the morning and 3 hours in the afternoon. His dog walker is now coming twice a day.

I wish he could come to work with me everyday


----------



## Goldenrunt

By no means am I educated with crate training but maybe another companion for him??
Is there a day are center for canines in your area or is that just "spoiling" him and not letting him be trained?
Or maybe a sitter in the area who watches other pups he can play with?

Or am I just a sucker and he has to learn to be in there?


----------



## JensDreamboy

Omgosh I just saw this for the first time! He is sooo cute! I do want to let him out, can't help it! Well, now we all get to see what our pups do while we're away. I've always wondered. Too cute!


----------



## JensDreamboy

He's sound asleep now awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## JensDreamboy

no he's not


----------



## ggdenny

It really bothers me that some of the commenters on the cam site are criticizing us for leaving Connor alone "so long" and that he's not getting the love and attention he deserves. Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Maggies mom

ggdenny said:


> It really bothers me that some of the commenters on the cam site are criticizing us for leaving Connor alone "so long" and that he's not getting the love and attention he deserves. Nothing could be further from the truth.


Dont let them get to you..... Im glad the dog walker is coming in 2xs a day now, so its less time for Conner in the crate. We know you love him and not everyone can stay home these days.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

don't feel guilty, you can't be home 24 hours a day. you have done great with him. I applaud you for finding a walker for him & searching for advice. this is a hard time, he's getting better!


----------



## SoGolden

ggdenny said:


> It really bothers me that some of the commenters on the cam site are criticizing us for leaving Connor alone "so long" and that he's not getting the love and attention he deserves. Nothing could be further from the truth.


ignore those people. you are doing a wonderful job with Connor. he is going to be a great dog because of the love and care you are giving him.


----------



## tippykayak

ggdenny said:


> It really bothers me that some of the commenters on the cam site are criticizing us for leaving Connor alone "so long" and that he's not getting the love and attention he deserves. Nothing could be further from the truth.


Boo to them. Anybody who's paying a dog walker to come in twice a day so their pup isn't crated for more than 3 hours at a stretch is going above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## Thor0918

You're doing the right thing. As a pup he could actually hurt himself by getting into the wrong things while you are away. I thought Leo would never get used to it but now he puts himself in his "room" just before I go to work. It's too funny.


----------



## Loboto-Me

They don't know what they're talking about. Connor will be a well rounded dog someday who has no stress IF he ever has to spend time in a crate such as neutering time or such things. I've been watching him from the beginning and he has calmed down tremendously since the first day.

I still think though that maybe he might have a bit of separation anxiety that might be able to be nipped in the bud, but I have no idea how. How do you check for separation anxiety? How do you nip that in the bud?

Nonetheless, you're doing a fine job with him... I always enjoy my fix of Connor, especially when he's "talking" that's so cute.


----------



## Fidele

ggdenny said:


> It really bothers me that some of the commenters on the cam site are criticizing us for leaving Connor alone "so long" and that he's not getting the love and attention he deserves. Nothing could be further from the truth.


Please ignore them! Those people are (pardon me) IDIOTS!!! You have gotten some good advice on GRF, tried what will work for your family as well as Conner, and have done/are doing a GREAT job! I'd be willing to bet the critical ones (those saying 'awww, poor puppy in a cage . . . .') are also poor parents! Parents of children and pups sometimes have to make decisions for the best of the child/pup - and frequently the child/pup resists parental decisions.

Speaking for myself - thanks for allowing me to enjoy watching Conner. (My hubby isn't too happy about it, because I seem to be getting very little done around here: What - you needed clean clothes?:doh I just hope you can ignore those folks & let me continue to get a puppy/Conner fix - but wouldn't blame you one bit if you decided to take him off air.


----------



## Celeigh

ggdenny said:


> It really bothers me that some of the commenters on the cam site are criticizing us for leaving Connor alone "so long" and that he's not getting the love and attention he deserves. Nothing could be further from the truth.


I read all the comments on GRF and I don't think people here are criticizing you at all. It's the first time we've gotten to see what goes on when our dogs are crated and we aren't there to see it. Personally, I thank you for that! We just want to play with him and make him happy when he's having a tantrum, but I'm sure you feel the same way. That's not reality though and it's not what is best for Connor right now. What is best for him is that he is safely contained when you are not there to supervise him. Period.

You are definitely being good parents and are doing more than most have done with their puppies what with your two dog walker visits each day, leaving the tv on, soliciting a lot of advice etc. 6 hours broken up is not a lot of time. And this stage isn't going to last forever! Before you know it he'll be old enough that you may not need the crate and he'll sack out on the couch or his bed while you are gone. 

So please don't feel like anyone is questioning your parenting skills!!! I think folks are just throwing out other ideas, but you are doing your best and Connor is going to be fine. You've given us all a glimpse into a situation we would all like to think didn't happen when we were gone for long periods of time during the puppy stage, but most likely did. And our dogs are not emotionally scarred by it. Keep doing what you are doing. Progress can take time! Hang in there.


----------



## Celeigh

OOPS! Oh, okay. I just saw the comments on the webcam site you were referring to. Those people are IGNORANT IDIOTS. He's fine!!! And sound asleep right now, I might add, looking awfully cute!

Is there anyway for you to disable the comments on that site?


----------



## Tanyac

ggdenny said:


> The television is on and tuned to Animal Planet. We've noticed ever since we got him that he loves watching TV.
> 
> He is in the crate 3 hours in the morning and 3 hours in the afternoon. His dog walker is now coming twice a day.
> 
> I wish he could come to work with me everyday


Well I think he's a lucky to have someone coming in to give him some company and I don't think 3 hours is bad at all. It's always hard on them to start with, and who knows what our dogs are up to when we're not there anyway? Well you do obviously... I don't know if I could stand seeing them distressed when there was nothing I could do about it.

Have you tried vetbed as bedding for him? I had a chewer but its really durable and machine washable. 

Leaving the TV on is a really GOOD idea, the radio is an easy option also (and cheaper..lol!)

I'm sure he's going to be just fine after all, most of need to work!!!

BTW he's a real cutie!!!


----------



## Team Alfie

This is the first time I've seen this. It tugs on the heartstrings to see Connor pacing around his cage all on his own. And now he's trying to get out. I just want to go over there and let him out to destroy the house


----------



## Team Alfie

Yay, freedom!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

awww, he pottied at 4 & she came at 4:10

she walked in (said oops, so she obviously saw that he had already pottied) and immediately let him out. he was pawing & whining, that's not helping his training at all...

she is very good with him though. praises his sits & very attentive.

back in at 4:50 & happily licked his treats/toys.


----------



## WLR

I haven't really read all the posts but it looks (and sounds) to me like Conner needs to feel more secure in the crate. Some bedding would be nice, perhaps better than the scratchy plastic and perhaps some type of covering over the crate to make it feel more like a den. I put Piper's between the couch and the corner of the tv room so it's nice & cozy for her. Sometimes she even goes in there on her own. Here's a picture from last summer with her ON the crate.


----------



## Brady's mom

ggdenny said:


> Tippykayak: we had a divider in the crate and he still peed. Plus, some people expressed serious concern that the small spaces above and below the divider poses a safety risk. I really would like to cover his crate somehow, but I'm concerned he'll pull it into the crate and eat it. The same holds true for bedding. Any suggestions?


I wouldn't worry too much about putting bedding in the crate. We keep a small doggie blanket from LL Bean in Brady's crate and half the time it's bunched up in the corner when we get home. I think he'd be fine without any blanket at all but we keep it in there to attract all the loose fur 

I would also say that crate location makes a huge difference, as you've already noticed and as the poster above me pointed out. Brady HATED having his crate/pen in our empty front room but was totally happy when we moved his crate to the living room.


----------



## ohdish!

Just wanted to post an observation from yesterday. When I checked in on Connor he was sleeping so peacefully. I watched him for 3-4 minutes (he's just so cute!) when all of a sudden he jerked his head up, and froze there. It was like something startled him and after a few seconds he got up and started pacing and whimpering and pawing at the crate. It got me to thinking - you mentioned you were playing Animal Planet for him. I've watched that, too, with Knox but I noticed it seems to agitate him some when he hears other dogs barking or whimpering or snarling at each other. There's alot of fun stuff on Animal Planet but some it sounds pretty scary and threatening if you think about it. Just a thought. Connor DOES seem to be doing better, regardless. Keep up the good work.


----------



## magiclover

ohdish! said:


> Just wanted to post an observation from yesterday. When I checked in on Connor he was sleeping so peacefully. I watched him for 3-4 minutes (he's just so cute!) when all of a sudden he jerked his head up, and froze there. It was like something startled him and after a few seconds he got up and started pacing and whimpering and pawing at the crate. It got me to thinking - you mentioned you were playing Animal Planet for him. I've watched that, too, with Knox but I noticed it seems to agitate him some when he hears other dogs barking or whimpering or snarling at each other. There's alot of fun stuff on Animal Planet but some it sounds pretty scary and threatening if you think about it. Just a thought. Connor DOES seem to be doing better, regardless. Keep up the good work.


 
That is a very good observation. I know Jazz gets very agitated when she hears other animals on tv or here on GRF.


----------



## ohdish!

magiclover said:


> That is a very good observation. I know Jazz gets very agitated when she hears other animals on tv or here on GRF.


Some of the sounds on Animal Planet have even pulled Knox out of his play where he just stops what he's doing and listens. Then whimpers. I wonder if Connor is responding the same.


----------



## marleysmummy

Marley is the same way, even if my fiance is playing a war game on x-box Marley gets freaked out with all the noises, when I leave him I try to put on 'baby tv' at least I know there will be no scary noises coming from that!


----------



## tippykayak

ggdenny said:


> Tippykayak: we had a divider in the crate and he still peed. Plus, some people expressed serious concern that the small spaces above and below the divider poses a safety risk. I really would like to cover his crate somehow, but I'm concerned he'll pull it into the crate and eat it. The same holds true for bedding. Any suggestions?


I think if the divider is installed or designed improperly, it would be possible for the dog to get hurt, but a normal divider has an inch or two at the bottom and at the top—not much more than the space between the bars. I've certainly used one with no ill effects.

Use an old towel or something similar to cover the crate. If he pulls it in, you can have the dog walker take it away. If he doesn't, then you have a good cover. I think it's likely that only the towel, not the dog, would be hurt if he pulled it in.

Some dogs chew their bedding; some don't. We put a towel down for Comet for a while, which worked great. Then we put a bed in and he tore it apart. Then he started tearing at the towel, so he's on plastic again, but he was totally acclimated by that point.


----------



## Florabora22

tippykayak said:


> I think if the divider is installed or designed improperly, it would be possible for the dog to get hurt, but a normal divider has an inch or two at the bottom and at the top—not much more than the space between the bars. I've certainly used one with no ill effects.


I was one of the people who warned ggdenny about the divider after we discovered Flora had totally jumper her divider one night and had landed on the other side of her crate. Now I know Connor is larger and can't do this, but he could very well stick his head through that space and get caught. I think dogs who behave normally in their crates probably wouldn't have this issue, but more nervous dogs like Flora and Connor may be a different story - maybe not, though! I removed our divider, even though Flora takes up only about 1/6 of her crate. Our behavioralist said that since Flora was soiling her crate anyways, the divider didn't really have any purpose.


----------



## SoGolden

*Bedding in Crate*

about putting things in the crate... Harry does fine with a soft fleece blanket. He's had it since his arrival. One day I gave him a green towel instead and he started to shred it. Back to the fleece and no problem. After he was neutered, I gave him an old towel with Shrek on it. He took very good care of it. I guess it depends on the dog, the mood, and the material. Best to "experiment" for brief periods while you are home. Then progress to overnight. Finally, while away from home. Good luck on the bedding issue. We all love Connor so much! please continue the webcam!:curtain:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I had a dog get out of plastic crates easier than wire, and hurt themselves. 

I would not drape a sheet over- dogs will pull it through the bars and shred it and could swallow peices.

The advantage of plastic is it contains the shed fur...  and it doesn't have a wire on the bottom of the entrance that a dog can get his foot hung in if he runs out of it when you come home. But otherwise I always use wire.


----------



## ggdenny

Today I decided to trust Connor with a nice thick towel on the bottom of his crate. I placed in the crate so that the 2 ends are secured and he would have a hard time pulling it up (but, of course, not impossible for a bored, resourceful pup). Hopefully he's more comfortable and won't see the towel as a play item.

As for Connor Cam I turned off the comments capability. Some comments were starting to get to me. However, I still love getting the comments, ideas, observations and suggestions here at GRF - you folks are AWESOME!


----------



## DCGolden

Looks like the towel you put down is a good thing! I love Conner Cam because it is helping me decide about crating my Pup when I get her.The Plastic vs Wire discussion is very interesting. I think I'm going to get the plastic crate for travel and the bedroom and then have the wire crate in the kitchen. ....then I'll put another wire crate downstairs and another platic crate in the dining room...just kidding.., Thanks for putting the camera up-very educational!


----------



## Celeigh

This is the most at peace I've seen him when he wasn't conked out. He's still crying a bit, but he's not frantically trying to break out. He's laying down. I think he likes the towel.

I hope this doesn't sound strange, but I wonder if you slept on the (clean) towel before putting it in the crate, it might comfort him even more to have it smell like you. Lordy, I've finally lost all my marbles to the dogs...


----------



## Fidele

There for a minute, I thought all those comments made you turn off "Conner Cam," but checked back :curtain: & there the sweet boy was - THANKS! I'm glad you turned off the comments - they were beginning to get to me too! At least, here, you get helpful suggestions with the expressed concerns. I think the towel may have been a help - plus he's getting used to his crate - much less crying, howling, scratching, etc. He's becoming a much more contented puppy - KUDOS to Mom & Dad for enduring the tough stuff!:dblthumb2


----------



## ggdenny

Celeigh said:


> This is the most at peace I've seen him when he wasn't conked out. He's still crying a bit, but he's not frantically trying to break out. He's laying down. I think he likes the towel.
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound strange, but I wonder if you slept on the (clean) towel before putting it in the crate, it might comfort him even more to have it smell like you. Lordy, I've finally lost all my marbles to the dogs...


That's actually an interesting point. The most suitable towel I found was the thick, cushy towel that is my bath towel. I've dried myself off with it for the past several days and decided to try it in the crate instead of putting it in the laundry.


----------



## Fidele

ggdenny said:


> The most suitable towel I found was the thick, cushy towel that is my bath towel.


Hope it survives the day!:crossfing


----------



## LilysMom

Costco also has dog blankets that are incredible tough and soft. Lily LOVES hers.


----------



## marleysmummy

Marley is trying to get in my laptop to help him escape, silly dog I am trying to drink my coffee and I have a big hairy butt in my face trying to see where the puppy is!!


----------



## marleysmummy

Marley is trying to get in my laptop to help him escape, silly dog I am trying to drink my coffee and I have a big hairy butt in my face trying to see where the puppy is!!


----------



## Loboto-Me

I think the towel is helping lots (so far)... unless this is usually his naptime. I'll hear him wake up and do one little whine, then he sticks his nose against the towel and all his little world is good again, then off to snoozeland he goes again. I think he smells mommy and it does comfort him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Little guy is snoozing peacefully. I think he likes having something soft to sleep on.


----------



## Thor0918

ggdenny said:


> Today I decided to trust Connor with a nice thick towel on the bottom of his crate. I placed in the crate so that the 2 ends are secured and he would have a hard time pulling it up (but, of course, not impossible for a bored, resourceful pup). Hopefully he's more comfortable and won't see the towel as a play item.
> 
> As for Connor Cam I turned off the comments capability. Some comments were starting to get to me. However, I still love getting the comments, ideas, observations and suggestions here at GRF - you folks are AWESOME!


Smart I idea:dblthumb2 I was reading some of them. They would have gotten to me too!


----------



## marleysmummy

Yay he seems much happier today!! Just snoozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing away!


----------



## Loboto-Me

Unfortunately he's been upset since his "girlfriend" left  . Are you sure Connor isn't part wolf? He howls just like one, then he gets all quiet to see if he'll get an answer afterwards LOL!


----------



## Team Alfie

I'm still new to this thread, but he seems incredibly unhappy to me right now, pining and howling. How long will he have to spend his daytimes like this and what would happen if he was let out or given a room to stay in while you're at work?

It's so sad to witness a puppy in this state. He needs a brother or sister!


----------



## Loboto-Me

On another forum I belong to, someone else said it the best IMHO.

"Just think about your home, clothes, walls etc. There are a number of questions, How wealthy are you? (Home repairs) How patient are you? (some people dump their dogs after damage to stuff) Do you have a good Vet?(sometimes dogs get sick on stuff they swallow while chewing) How lucky are you? (some people like to gamble) On the other hand your dog does not like crate. You do not like the difficulty of getting dog in crate. With me it was a very simple decision as life is tough, not people or dogs are guaranteed a perfect life. I always crate my dogs. This is always an owner's personal decision to make"

Edited to Add: Connor has now settled down and is having a nap.


----------



## ohdish!

I keep thinking back to what I heard or read about how dogs feel protected in their packs, and so when they are separated from their pack, they can feel threatened or in danger and so they will howl like that with the hopes that their pack will hear and come find them. This gave me alot of understanding and sympathy for Knox his first nights home with us. I still think Connor will adjust in time... he is just wanting his pack.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

I think you have put in a great lot of effort to make Connor's days as stress free as possible...the fact he has a dog walker twice a day is absolutely fantastic and above and beyond what most people would provide. I actually think though, that his stress is quite normal for a 12 week old puppy...even though his day is broken up, he is still in a crate for 6 hours...so having not long come away from his littermates and '24 hour company', it is to be expected that he will be very distressed to be left alone in the crate everyday. The difference is that most people don't actually get to see their distressed puppy crying in the crate via a webcam. I think it will really be a matter of waiting for him to get used to the situation. I am sure he will get better as he gets older. If he continues to get 2 visits from a dog walker he will become less stressed and more tired from her visits and will probably settle much better. This is absolutely why I often feel that full time work and young puppies are a difficult and unfair combination. I just feel sorry for the pups of owners that DON't employ a dog walker and the pups have to sit in a crate for 8 hours a day, 5 days a week...now that really is heartbreaking. It definitely is not unreasonable for him to be in there for 3 hours at a time, and he WILL get used to it...he is just still such a baby and wondering where everybody went!


----------



## SoGolden

I just checked in on Connor Cam. He really likes his (your) towel. He seems much more calm today.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

He has not peeped in twenty minutes! Remarkable, he is adjusting well!


----------



## Maggies mom

I also found that something with your scent on it helps


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom

Connor looks like he is settling in very well. I have only been watching him for a little while but he woke up whimpered a little bit and settled down all on his own again. What a little angel he is


----------



## goldengirls550

He seems pretty calm right now.


----------



## Fidele

looks like you & Conner may be "sharing" towels for awhile - lol


----------



## RRSinNC

*Happy Connor*

Connor looks so content right now. He's loving his chewy. Way to go puppy!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom

Hes crying now and scratching at his kennel.


----------



## Florabora22

Connor looks so happy in his crate right now! I can't tell, but it looks like he's lying on his back taking a snooze. 

I can hear that he's watching The Price is Right. I love that show.


----------



## Phoebe

Connor is so cute! Sleeping peacefully right now, but yesterday he did a little howling. All three of my dogs were concerned and looking around for the distressed puppy. He's cute when he he's sleeping, cute when he's howling! Beautiful puppy.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Baby Boy was sleeping just a minute ago.......


----------



## Florabora22

I think it's really promising that he feels comfortable enough to sleep in there. I think it may take a long time before he's completely comfortable in there, but little Connor is definitely improving!  Congratulations.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Uh oh! The phone just woke him up.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh good, he's back to sleep again!

He really is doing so much better!


----------



## Loboto-Me

That darn phone woke Connor out of a nice nap. He lifted his head, looked around thinking "would someone please answer the phone?" then he went back to napping.


This must be his morning naptime, he seems to do it in the morning until his "girlfriend" comes over. Then when she leaves, he's not a happy camper... er... crat-er. Guess he has more energy to burn after lunch.


----------



## Megan B

He's up now and doing a little whining.


----------



## mylissyk

What does the puppy walker do with him? Does she take him out just for potty then right back in? Maybe is she would run him around playing for a length of time and get him tired he would settle better.


----------



## ggdenny

His walker feeds him, takes him potty and also takes him on a long walk while they play. She's been our dog walker dating all the way back to Simon's days as a puppy.


----------



## Loboto-Me

His girlfriend is here  I think he knows she's coming at around this time and that's why he was getting a bit antsy, he just whined and looked towards the door alot. He wasn't scratching at the crate or howling at all... just anticipating his Girlfriend


----------



## lovealways_jami

Ummm Connor is gone? Is that part of the plan, LOL!


----------



## SoGolden

I just looked in on him... OMG he is so sweet! He is just laying on his towel and enjoying the orange cube thing. He looks very content. I'm happy for you!


----------



## tippykayak

ggdenny said:


> His walker feeds him, takes him potty and also takes him on a long walk while they play. She's been our dog walker dating all the way back to Simon's days as a puppy.


Is there any way for her to come in the house and ignore him for a little while? I think she may be confirming his anxiety because he whines when he hears her come in and then she lets him right out. If she can wait out the noise and only open the crate when he's settled and quiet, that could help immensely. It could take a while the first day, but he'll get better pretty fast if she's religious about ignoring him completely until he's quiet.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

He is sleeping. I think the towel was a good idea, the smell must be a comfort to him.

Edit - The phone woke him up again! He did a bit of whining but soon went back to sleep.


----------



## Loboto-Me

No more Connor fix? I miss little Connor.


----------



## RRSinNC

My teenage daughter laughs at me because I love looking in on Connor so much!


----------



## ggdenny

Connor Cam will return tomorrow!


----------



## olik

yeaaa! I miss little boggier!


----------



## Fidele

YEA!! We get a "Conner fix"


----------



## ggdenny

Connor cam is back up. At this moment he seems to be knocked out.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

He is sacked out again. He appeared to be rather patiently watching for his dog walker for quite some time. What a wonderful improvement! I can even see how much he has grown in this short time!

I am so glad he is getting used to his crate, he's a doll.


----------



## Team Alfie

He looks like a very different dog to the distressed one I saw this time last week. Still a little whimper here and there, though.


----------



## Loboto-Me

There's my boy! Sleeping peacefully right now.


----------



## AndyFarmer

He's digging at his blue blanket!!!!! and seems a bit restless...what a cute guy!


----------



## Celeigh

Happy as a clam and working on his orange toy/treat!


----------



## BaileyBo

First time Connor viewer here! He's jus so cute!! I just want to squeeze him. He's a little restless right now...


----------



## Loboto-Me

He's probably getting restless because he sees that it's getting darker now. Darker means mom and dad will be home soon .


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awwww, what a cutie.

I got to see the best part of his day: Daddy came home and let him out. Happy puppy again!


----------



## ggdenny

Connor is back on cam today after being at home all day with his travel-weary dad.


----------



## Loboto-Me

He's having his morning nap right now, so all is well. I hear nature sounds in the background.... frogs croaking and birds


----------



## Loboto-Me

I swear Connors knows how to tell time! It's now about 1/2 hr before his walker comes and he JUST started to scratch at his crate, he's listening intently and looking in the direction of the door. Before this, he was relaxed or napping. He's not going crazy yet, but you just know that he knows his girlfriend is due soon.


----------



## Team Alfie

Is there something wrong with the sound of the webcam or is Connor about to be attacked by an army of ducks and insects?


----------



## Team Alfie

Oh, good timing on my part. Connor's been let out and that's the first time I've seen him so happy! He was calm before she came in as well.


----------



## Loboto-Me

His girlfriend is still playing the "throw kibble on the floor" game. Are you still having problems with Connor running for whatever falls to the floor?


----------



## missmarstar

What kind of camera do you use? I set up a ustream also to watch my dogs while I'm at work (Can we say boring?! They slept on the couch from 10am-3:30pm without MOVING! LOL) and the quality of my built in isight camera on my mac is nowhere near the quality of yours!!


----------



## ggdenny

I use the built-in Eye-Motion camera on my wife's Sony Vaio laptop. I have read that the Ustream service tends to not give best video quality with Apple's isight.


----------



## Team Alfie

Connor seems to be accepting his daily fate in the crate now. Are there any more pictures of him on the forum? He's a lovely looking pup but I've only ever seen him behind those bars.


----------

